# Ibanez 2009 models



## Captain Haddock (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi all, first post here so hope it's appropriate! 

I currently play Jackson (RR24 + DK2S) but really fancy laying my hands on an Ibanez S series. Particularly interested in the S5470 Prestige but not to keen on the finish of either of the current 2008 models. Anyone know when Ibanez usually do their annual range refresh?

Cheers


----------



## sakeido (Oct 3, 2008)

It doesn't matter man, Ibanez guitars dollar for dollar are nowhere near as good as the ones you have. The RR24 and RR24M I've played both smoked the 24 fret S I played, and the DK2S destroys any of the Ibanezes you can get for under $1k


----------



## lobee (Oct 3, 2008)

> There should be a question mark at the end of the thread title.


Yeah there should.....

Ibanez does it at Summer and Winter NAMM.


----------



## Captain Haddock (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry about the ? ~ all sorted.

sakeido: I love the Jackson's and don't intend putting 'em down for a minute. Just fancy something with a different feel. Love the body profile on the Ibanez S range.

Winter NAMM Jan 15th - 19th 2009. Not long to wait then. Thanks for the info.

How much of their range do Ibanez typically update in an average year?


----------



## sakeido (Oct 3, 2008)

Captain Haddock said:


> sakeido: I love the Jackson's and don't intend putting 'em down for a minute. Just fancy something with a different feel. Love the body profile on the Ibanez S range.



Check out the new Jackson SLS3 then - I just picked one up. Neck through, mahogany neck & body, ebony board, Seymour duncans. My new white one is lighter than any S guitar I've ever played, and plays better too


----------



## budda (Oct 3, 2008)

and you should sell it to me


----------



## Xtremevillan (Oct 3, 2008)

Me wants black--white is better, but inlays are


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 3, 2008)

yah Block inlays ruin it for me, otherwise Id probably pick one up.


----------



## Captain Haddock (Oct 4, 2008)

Very cool. Why buy two though?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 4, 2008)

what is up with all the Jackson fan boys busting the chops of ibanez up in this cribnit? 

Suffice to say Ibanez dominated in the 80's up untill recently.


----------



## sakeido (Oct 4, 2008)

Captain Haddock said:


> Very cool. Why buy two though?



Different pickups & tunings  The black one is in drop B most of the time, and has Blackouts in it, so it is really thick and heavy sounding. The white one will be in Eb and have Cold Sweats so it'll be a little more articulate.. it'll sound totally different. SLSes just rule so hard, I went through a lot of other guitars trying to find one I liked as much and couldn't, so I got two


----------



## Solstafir (Oct 4, 2008)

I did see maple fretboard versions of the 2550 on thomann.de, but not much is gonna change. Change is a funny word for Ibanez. It must be some sort of swearing in Japanese


----------



## mat091285 (Oct 5, 2008)

sakeido said:


> Different pickups & tunings  The black one is in drop B most of the time, and has Blackouts in it, so it is really thick and heavy sounding. The white one will be in Eb and have Cold Sweats so it'll be a little more articulate.. it'll sound totally different. SLSes just rule so hard, I went through a lot of other guitars trying to find one I liked as much and couldn't, so I got two



Well not related but want to ask .. is the myth true that the Jackson Stars have better quality then the regular export models from Jackson?

I currently have a Demmel V and was slightly disappointed .. as the MOP shark inlays one day suddenly started to stick out for no reason ... it seems they applied very little glue for the MOP ... .... i was so pissed off about this ...


----------



## WillingWell (Oct 5, 2008)

I've heard some rumors of new Ibanez guitars though. Supposedly there might be some neon colored S-series guitars, a rumor of a new PGM (or perhaps more than one?) is in the works and a few other things.

Granted, these are all rumors but just putting it out there.


----------



## Captain Haddock (Oct 9, 2008)

WillingWell said:


> I've heard some rumors of new Ibanez guitars though. Supposedly there might be some neon colored S-series guitars, a rumor of a new PGM (or perhaps more than one?) is in the works and a few other things.
> 
> Granted, these are all rumors but just putting it out there.



Any further info on these? Possible release dates? Neon could be really cool or really bad!


----------



## zilong (Oct 9, 2008)

I would love to see Paul Gilbert's upside down Iceman (Fireman)


----------

